# quand seules sont affichées les images orphelines



## mselect

Bonjour,

Pour un fichier d'aide d'un logiciel qui affiche des images, je dois traduire la phrase suivante :

"Il n'est pas possible d'enregistrer de nouvelles images quand seules sont affichées les images orphelines."

Je propose :

Non è possibile registrare delle nueve immagini quando sole sono visualizzate le immagini orfane."

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci de votre aide !

Philippe


----------



## Ely79

Je n'ai pas compris la phrase  tu peux mieux expliquer?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bonjour, Mselect 

Je dirais: "Non è possibile memorizzare nuove immagini quando lo schermo visualizza esclusivamente immagini orfane" ou bien "Non si possono registrare nuove immagini quando sullo schermo sono visualizzate solo immagini orfane."


----------



## mselect

Merci à tous les deux ! 
Je vais finalement utiliser
"Non è possibile registrare nuove immagini quando sono visualizzate solo immagini orfane."
C'est ce qui, à mon avis, correspond au mieux aux fonctionnalités du logiciel. J'avoue que sans connaître ce logiciel, la phrase peut paraître assez obscure 
Bonne soirée,
Philippe


----------



## Anja.Ann

Merci à toi, Mselect 

En fait, il faudrait, au moins, savoir quel type de logiciel tu es en train de traduire: en italien je n'utilise jamais "registrare" pour des images ... mais tu as le contexte, donc ... ça doit aller!


----------



## Necsus

Per chi, come me, ne ignorava il significato, con 'immagini orfane' si intende questo: Wiki.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Necsus!  

Hai ragione da vendere!  
A volte ci si focalizza sulla mera traduzione tecnica e non si pensa a chiarire prima il significato dei termini tecnici da tradurre!


----------

